# BLACK TAILED PIRANHA



## g rossi (Sep 24, 2006)

has anyone here ever owned a black taild piranha,they are like the nicest piranha you can own.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

do u have any pics of this piranha?


----------



## sminn0w (Sep 20, 2006)

Nice as in friendly or nice as in cool?


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

thats probably just a market name.

pics?


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

yes explain wit pics man


----------



## g rossi (Sep 24, 2006)

just go on goole and type in black tailed piranha,and nice as in coool


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

i thought i already told u its too loose of a term.
Do it and u will find its linked to numerous different species.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

we NEEED a picture to properly identify it.


----------



## g rossi (Sep 24, 2006)

pristobrycon striolatus


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

^
Pygopristis denticulata

who are u tyring to fool?
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...t&p=1627903


----------



## g rossi (Sep 24, 2006)

no its the other 1, i dont care about that picture,just type in the scientifc name i gave u


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

they are the same pic in both ur threads


----------



## g rossi (Sep 24, 2006)

ok i dont reli car anymore,,why dont you just buy the book piranhas the complete pet owners manul and find it in there ok...


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

already have them


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

settle down boys.... pulled directly from the CORRECT opefe file,










Pristobrycon Stirolatus


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

moved to piranha discussion....


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

So you are asking if anyone here has owned Pristobrycon striolatus and what their experiences are with them correct?


----------



## DaElongatus (Jul 30, 2005)

i think geryi is the coolest


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

DaElongatus said:


> i think geryi is the coolest


that just cracked me up!


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

C0Rey said:


> i think geryi is the coolest


that just cracked me up!





































[/quote]

Me too.........























To answer the question, Yes, there are members here that have and do own Pristobrycon striolatus. This was recently discussed in the past two months that someone's friend own some.


----------



## DaElongatus (Jul 30, 2005)

my geryi will eat ur blacktailed whatever its called..


----------

